# Setting up cell builder with Cloak board



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've only used mine twice, so still experimenting, both times I removed after 24 hours, the first time I did like they said and removed the open brood, and only got 7 queen cells. the second time removed after 24 hours, but moved the open brood back in with the q cells and got 34 queen cells. bought a second cloak board for this year and plan on leaving it in for 48 hrs the first time I use it, but still debating as to moving the open brood back or not, may try one of each again. I had tried it years ago but can't find my notes, but never got it to produce queens back then. as a backup you might want to start a starter hive at the appropriate time and if one doesn
't work the second will.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

For Mike in Syracuse, when would be the earliest you would attempt to make queens here in the north country? I just fed my 4 hives and want to split them and supply my own queens. I also removed seven colonies from buildings last year and I would like to do something similar this summer and will need a queen supply for those too. Queens seem to have 50/50 chance of surviving the vacuum process!
I’m thinking late April? Have queens ready in mid May? Swarming seem to start about late May with the honeysuckle and autumn olive bloom.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Naturegoods said:


> For Mike in Syracuse, when would be the earliest you would attempt to make queens here in the north country?
> I’m thinking late April? Swarming seem to start about late May with the honeysuckle and autumn olive bloom.


I try to start first batch of queens around the 1st of May, depending on the weather, but you have to start your preperations b/4 that. mostly depends on the weather and enough droans. I have started queens earlier but not in syracuse, I didn't look and see where you are located but if you are in a warmer part of the state you might be able to try it earlier but first time is not allways successful so I would give myself some leaway.
of course with the easy winter and so far easy spring 90 % of my hives are booming right now, and i've even seen minimal droans flying but plan on keeping my head and waiting. good luck


----------

